# Helmet Chinstrap / neck irritation.



## Killian4488 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey everybody. At the end of the day the piece of gear that bothers me the most is my chin strap. I have always been annoyed by things touching my neck, and I can't seem to get used to having a chinstrap rubbing under my chin and/or against my neck. I find myself on the lift or even on the slope moving it, unclipping it etc. I have worked pretty hard going through all the other gear I wear out in the snow and am nice and comfy...the only exception being my irritated chin/neck.

Anyone else have this issue? Any suggestions? :icon_scratch: I have researched replacement straps and different masks/materials I could try wrapping over/under the strap. :dunno:

Background: I have a Smith Maze helmet which fits great. Also, I spent many years wearing helmets in the army so please go easy on comments on getting used to wearing them (They annoyed me then as they annoyed me now). Although they at least wrapped around my chin rather than moving around under it. Any helmet straps on snowboarding helmets designed that way? I have tried wearing a full mask under the strap as well as a bandana underneath the strap, which often makes the problem worse. 

Any help / advice welcome.....ccasion14:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I guess the whole point of the strap is too keep the helmet in place when you fall, and as such should be reasonable tight...

However, i use a Sweet Grimnir Mips, i used a Sweet Trooper before, and found that with the strap, that it does not need to be as tight as you think it does...

It uses something called "OcciGrip" which is a very basic ratchet that clamps up on the back of the helmet against the head, this stops role and movement of the helmet.

I would guess that you really should use the strap as designed as well, but i use the strap lose, by that i men i can get 2 fingers between the strap and my chin, it is tight enough it won't come over my chin, but lose enough that it does not touch the skin and i have forgotten it is there a few times and almost taken my head of when trying to take the helmet off... Haha


----------



## Killian4488 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Kevin. You have a good point. I might want to take a look at finding a helmet that feels a bit more snug without the chinstrap so I will feel better about it being lose. Knowing me, I will still have trouble "forgetting" about it though


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Killian4488 said:


> Hey everybody. At the end of the day the piece of gear that bothers me the most is my chin strap. I have always been annoyed by things touching my neck, and I can't seem to get used to having a chinstrap rubbing under my chin and/or against my neck. I find myself on the lift or even on the slope moving it, unclipping it etc. I have worked pretty hard going through all the other gear I wear out in the snow and am nice and comfy...the only exception being my irritated chin/neck.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Any suggestions? :icon_scratch: I have researched replacement straps and different masks/materials I could try wrapping over/under the strap. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Does that helmet have a chin cup? If not, maybe put one on? I'd think that would be a lot more comfortable than a piece of nylon rubbing against your neck....


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Killian4488 said:


> Thanks for the reply Kevin. You have a good point. I might want to take a look at finding a helmet that feels a bit more snug without the chinstrap so I will feel better about it being lose. Knowing me, I will still have trouble "forgetting" about it though


Go for a helmet that has a rear support system like i suggested, they just ratchet in or wind in depending on the system they license, and it makes a huge difference.

There are plenty of them on the market...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Put the strap over gaiter or face mask.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Killian4488 said:


> Thanks for the reply Kevin. You have a good point. I might want to take a look at finding a helmet that feels a bit more snug without the chinstrap so I will feel better about it being lose. Knowing me, I will still have trouble "forgetting" about it though


In this vein, check out Salomon helmets.
Their system has you press a button at the back which pushes air into pockets inside the helmet to make it as snug fitting as you wish. You then press and hold the same button to release the air when you're finished.

Very comfortable, supposedly safer, and should allow you to wear the chinstrap a little looser.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Great idea in theory, an airbag inside the helmet, however, the down side is that you will sweat profusely with this, it can cause pressure which leads to headaches, and is not really going to stop it from coming off.

Look at how the strap i was talking about works and you will see the base of the neck at the rear of your skull is slightly inverted, with the grip system, it pulls into this and holds the helmet snugly with minimal pressure from under which aids in stopping the helmet coming off as well as the chin strap.

An airbag, which has pressure, will be pressure all around the head, otherwise it has no benefit, an as it would be around, it would lift the helmet off away from the head, meaning the chin strap is even more essential... 

Exactly the opposite of what the OP wanted...

Go into a good store and try the different styles, you will soon decide for yourself which is more comfortable while fitting you needs, a decent well fitting helmet will cost you bucks, but the cost is worth every penny, your head is extremely, and i will say, that if you can afford it, get the MIPS system as well...

SWEET PROTECTION and the GRIMNIR MIPS is an exceptional helmet, but it is really not cheap... I swear by it now...!!!

Sweet Protection Grimnir MIPS 12/13 available online at the Blue Tomato Shop

It is actually slightly different to that pic, it has more rivets for additional mounts for action cameras, but that is the price you would be looking at...


----------



## Amotken (Dec 28, 2016)

*Helmet chinstrap*

I have similar issues, and yes I was in the Army as well and hated them. I can not tolerate things around my neck so I put the strap across my chin instead of under. It isn't the best method but affords some help. I would like to find a way to put a chin strap similar to the ones on a football helmet. I have been looking around for some type. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

